# Marin Century



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

Anybody doing the regular century this sat?


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah. Sixth year in a row. It's a great ride.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Paced my good friend and first year rider through his first century yesterday and it was a terrific day. It was nice to ride in in overcast though a lot were complaining about the weather, which surprised me. It was probably my 16th or 17th Marin, my first was in 1981 when I was a 15.

Great day to be out, that's for sure.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I did the double and i also thought the weather was perfect. Some people just like to complain. This is one of the most beautiful rides you can take anywhere and people still find room to complain. Last year was warmer and I thought that made the inland part much tougher.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

vontress said:


> I did the double and i also thought the weather was perfect. Some people just like to complain. This is one of the most beautiful rides you can take anywhere and people still find room to complain. Last year was warmer and I thought that made the inland part much tougher.


LOL.. I wonder what you call bad weather if that was perfect! 

Jos, saw your track for the century and you killed it.. great job!


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Patrick,

but i looked at your strava times and you surpassed me pretty much every where! Awesome job!!!


----------

